# broad heads for turkeys



## camo_greg (Sep 19, 2008)

anyone know of a broad head that can kill a turkey without letting them fly away? I have tryed gobbler getters and they still fly away with the arrow in them. any other broad heads that wil pin a turkey down? any innormation will help.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I stuck one with a rage 3 blade last week and he didnt want to go anywhere but down.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe not a broadhead problem, but a shot placement problem. If you hit em right, they aint going far.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Maybe not a broadhead problem, but a shot placement problem. If you hit em right, they aint going far.


Exactly!


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

Im using a trophy ridge undertaker.I hpe these do the trick. But most of all shot placement is the key to a quick clean kill.

:sniper: :run:


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Hit 3 birds with a Rage last year and got 0 penetration with them.

1 shot 1 kill this year with my Muzzy MX-3


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I just use some old 125 or 150 Thunderheads.They don't go far after those hit.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Thunderheads do work.


----------

